# Need an ID please



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey all,
a friend of mine bought this p from an lfs and they told him it was a black piranha...you guys know how that goes with lfs...anyway it doesnt look like a rhom at all to me. tell me what you guys think. he paid $40 and its under 3" i think he got ripped off.

Pics:

http://pics.montypics.com/jayunknown/2003-...44_DSCN0099.jpg

http://pics.montypics.com/jayunknown/2003-...47_DSCN0097.jpg


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

it doesnt look like a rhom to me looks more like a rbp


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

I was thinking pygo also....

Oburi

anyone else? i know frank is away for lil bit. but this board has MANY experts.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Both fish are a Pygocentrus, probably nattereri.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice looking Pygos man


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey thanks Frank, and everyone. it is a pic of the same fish, would you say these are odd colors for natts? definately not a serra though, correct?

thanks!

Oburi


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Red Belly. Not a serra.

~Dj


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

oburi said:


> hey thanks Frank, and everyone. it is a pic of the same fish, would you say these are odd colors for natts? definately not a serra though, correct?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Oburi


 Definitely not serra, can't really tell about the colors. They look really small and any number of factors can wash out colors.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thank you guys very much! you rock







!!

Oburi


----------

